# An office 2.5 Gallon.... help



## sarovina (Jan 31, 2005)

Although I am not necessarily new to having fish, I have never had such a small tank. Just bought a 2.5G for the office desk (such limited space  ) and would like to put something in it. Of course, Betta comes to mind, but is there anything else that would be happy taking residence in such a small space? I have plenty of good lighting, and the substrate is planned as sm/med natural rock, (but can change depending on who lives there). 

Anyone with any suggestions on who can live happily in this small 2.5 G would be welcome. 
Please help my bring a little love to my workplace!  

Thanks!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

do you want it to be fresh or saltwater??? This is the saltwater post. If you want a saltwater aquarium that small I'd go with all inverts, (crabs, shrimp, snails). MAYBE a blenny, or a damsel (for a while).


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

why did you post this in 3 places?
:roll:


----------



## sarovina (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks... I wanted to explore both salt as well as fresh. I know that there are many smaller options in salt also. I may go with some snails, as they are what I have seen locally with a lot of variety

(I posted it more than once because in the past, I found it to get more answers... sometimes someone does not read all of them but has excellent info).


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

maybe shrimps, caridina japonica?
http://users.skynet.be/caridina-japonica/


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

have u kept SW before? if not i would strongly not recommend doing this, prolly lose all ur livestock often.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i'd stick with shrimp and snails. snails are good for cleaning and shrimp are fun to watch


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2005)

im guessing since this would be on an office desk u wont be able to maintain it as much which means salt is a very bad idea for that tank. it's too small anyways, if you want to keep it as healthy as possible. a betta would be good for a tank like that or another small, and hardy freshwater fish or inverts.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

There's one reason, and one reason only, that I don't have a saltwater tank on my desk at my dayjob - saltcreep.

No, not that funny guy in the saltwater petstore - saltcreep is the layer of salt that forms on top of just about all marine tanks, and often forms in a circle around some marine tanks as well.
Any spray that comes out of a marine tank, even very fine mist, will leave a little salt behind when it dries. 
Just about every marine tank I've ever owned has corroded any bare metal within about 12 inches, including (eventually) wrought iron aquarium stands that have been treated with Rustoleum... My tank in college was next to the kitchen table, we had a constant patina of salt on that table. I can't imagine what my boss would say if he saw salt creep or corrosion on any of my desktop PC's or laptops 

(which is why the tank on my desk at work is a FW planted tank!)


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

u know i always thought a 16g bow front tank would make a kick butt SW tank in office behind ur personal desk, IMO. I am starting out 10g *moving it from my home to there* and hoping as part of my bonus to get a 16g bow front.


----------

